# Destin Pass Reds



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went out on the rocks in Destin pass Sunday afternoon. Fished off the gulf side with live shrimp. Got into a school of Reds for about 30 minutes. Ended up catching 6 and broke off a couple more. Not sure exactly how big they were, didn't have a ruler. So all were released to be caught another day. All in all it was a good trip.

*If "Too Much Junk" reads this post. I posted *PICTURES *instead of *FISH STORIES *just for you.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang man keep a ruler with ya...those are all slot! lol nice catch!!!


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I figured they were in the slot size, but I didn't want to take any chances. There was a marine patrol boat cruisin out there. I plan on going back as soon as I get a chance. I will definitely bring a ruler.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

How do we know you actually caught those fish...J/K.

Nice "story" and pics. Looks like I need to get out there.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

lol yeah..measure out one of your hook boxes or something..that way if you forget your ruler you always have a pretty good gauge on measuring fish....fyi a beer can is 4 1/2" tall hahah


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol. I will have to keep that in mind. I think I am going to measure out 18"-27" on my pole and mark it with some tape that way I have an easy reference. @ EODangler, the fish are out there like crazy right now. There were a couple of guys out there by me free lining alewives for spanish and doing pretty well.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very Nice. I have yet to catch one!! Maybe some day my luck will change.:thumbup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

nicely done!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

PorknBeans said:


> lol yeah..measure out one of your hook boxes or something..that way if you forget your ruler you always have a pretty good gauge on measuring fish....fyi a beer can is 4 1/2" tall hahah


thanks for the tip:thumbsup: dollar bill is also 6":thumbsup:


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I second the tape on the rod method for a easy and cheap ruler of slot fish :thumbsup:


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the measuring tips. I am going back out this weekend, so hopefully I will have the same luck and maybe bring some dinner home.


----------



## Flounnder (Oct 31, 2011)

Academy sells a 36" tape strip for your rods for like 2 bucks. I have them on all my rods for quick reference.


----------

